

Ask HN: How to build a portfolio? - Jeremy1026

I am looking build my portfolio for web development, which currently consists of my personal website. I have reached out to a couple of local businesses about working with them probono, but their responses have been "can we see what you've done so far." When I send over only one link they pass me over. How can I work on building my portfolio when people won't let me work for them for free without a portfolio?
======
wturner
One thing that you could do to build your portfolio fast is to not think that
you need to write bunch of nice websites asap. Do a few very nice sites then
write a bunch of small widgets, JQuery-esk do-dads with your own custom
CSS,,sliders,faders etc.Put them all on a home page and format the page in a
manner where it looks like you've done a ton of projects. On my homesite this
is what I try and do. Whenever I learn something new I always think of a way
to package it up into a small little one-off that I can put on my site. This
way it becomes a habit and it's fun. Here's a psychological trick you can do.
Find a really famous crappy looking website that everyone uses....like
Craigslist. Then redesign part of it and show it to prospects. Open the
conversation with "have you used Craigslist before?". Immediately you will get
a "yes". Then show them the "contrast". That in and of itself can help make
the sale.

------
brettchalupa
I would suggest reaching out to friends and family who may need websites
built. Whether it is for their business or personal project, the best way that
I have found to build a portfolio of projects is to work on "real" projects.
By "real", I mean websites that people find value in and serves a purpose.

If you have something you a passionate about, like a specific video game or
movie or tv show, I would suggest building a website around that. Doing work
for people you are close with or on projects you are passionate about
definitely helps.

------
niggler
You first need to put up your email address in your user page. I could use
some help for some websites, but there's no way for me to reach you (see my
user page for my email).

If you are still in school, obviously school projects help. Also, making dummy
sites isn't a bad idea.

I also recall someone who just took some corporate websites and did a redesign
(unpaid, just on his own blog to say what he thinks the design should be) and
was ultimately hired by microsoft.

~~~
Jeremy1026
I thought that having the email field filled in would display it publicly. My
mistake, my email address is now visible to the outside world.

------
brudgers
For a business, it probably isn't worth the trouble of working with someone
who will design their website for free - and as an aside, _pro bono_ requires
that the work be done as a public service and is not applicable for services
provided to most local businesses.

Building your portfolio requires that you build websites, it's better if they
are for real customers, but a diversity of pure design exercises is better
than nothing.

------
RollAHardSix
Make mock websites for mock companies.

------
orangethirty
Web designer? Programmer?

